# C. Wendtii in shallow 8" nano?



## javalee (May 8, 2006)

Hi, I've kept crypts for a while in my standard 10g, but I'm getting a nano tank for my betta, and I have some extra C. wendtii I'd like to put in there. It's a 13"x8"x8" tank. I'm gonna put 2" of substrate in the bottom so I guess it will only have 6" height.

What would C. wendtii do in this environment? Would it grow emergent (this will be an open top tank with a 13w bulb clipped on and raised above the top) or would the leaves float on the surface?

Thank you Crypt experts!


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

It will become emergent. Most varieties of wendtii can get 10 to 12 inches tall, and some up to 15 inches! It might be better to have some C. x willisii in your nano tank.


----------



## javalee (May 8, 2006)

wow, thanks for the heads-up HeyPK. That sounds a bit too large! I may even have some willisii in my 10g!


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I have C.wendtii's in both of my 50's and in time they will reach the surface.


----------



## javalee (May 8, 2006)

I've got C. wendtii "green" (at least, this is what the LFS owner called it) in my 10g natural soil based tank, and it never gets over 6" high. Perhaps this is because of low light? I don't know; maybe this green one would work. The red C.wendtii already looks too tall.


----------

